# UNBELIEVABLE AUCTION



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

*NO AFFILIATION TO SELLER*

This is pretty amazing here... I wish I had a few handfuls
of cash

Zapco Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 650 300 Orion Hcca Car Audio Amplifiers | eBay


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Second time 30 days listing on ebay. And this already post here on diyma awhile ago. I had hard time communicate with seller as his always busy or out of town.
And yes, amazing collection!!!


----------



## Treesive (Aug 29, 2011)

Would love to have the whole power set and a whole set of the white zapco studios. To bad I have to many things how it is...


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

What you gonna do with all that junk..
all that junk inside your trunk..


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

I am curious to see what he gets for these old skool amps.

He would probably get more if he broke them up into matching sets.


----------



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

I just want one or two of those Zapco's. What gives? Ha Ha.


----------

